# YIKES!!! How much...???!!!



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

So we've just booked our 2 big boys in to be neutered, and have to admit to being rather shocked at the price of £120 each (and that included a 10% discount  )

Does that sound about right to you guys? I'm sure it is, its just that prior to this, our only experience of neutering/spaying has been with our cats, which were a LOT cheaper! 

Better start saving NOW for the two littlies turn!!! 

Thanks for any replies. x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Check another vets, it will be available cheaper, I paid £80 for Ralph x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Tracey, we were a bit gobsmacked...£80 sounds much better!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Thanks Tracey, we were a bit gobsmacked...£80 sounds much better!


You guys are so lucky! Jake was 500$ & willow was 700$

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

hmm, can't remember exactly but think it was over £100, I know it depended on the dogs weight.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think spaying is more expensive, but I just paid £120 for Dot, who is not big.
The £120 covered the operation and some metacam, microchipping and two follow up appointments on day 3 and day 10.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just paid £84 for Fergus but £100 adding on the vat x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo was around £120, we had Savannah done by keyhole that was a whole lot more! Dont envy you going through it four times in a year, good luck


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I paid £85 for Tilly's spay, tablets and 2 follow up appointments and I know the neuter should be cheaper.
x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

If you are near to an Easipet vet centre, they do it according to weight and it's a very reasonably price.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I went through the our county and it cost me $50 for Piper, but would have been the same for a boy dog. But the vets I check around our local area wanted anywhere from $190-300.

The cost for the $50 included, spay, rabies shot and microchip. Since she already had her rabies, they didn't do that.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I was just told how much we are about to pay for Summer's spay I just booked £ 250!!!! and that includes our 10% off as a part of puppy health club! What a rip off! but don't have much choice, do I :-/ I was expecting about £100 less than that,it's so much money :-( especially now, both kids birthday's are comming up and I'm also saving up for some small old car which I need ASAP, as my younger was was just accepted to a nursery for kids with ASD ( but it's almost an hour walk! ) I feel like I need to start robbing banks or I will end up eating grass soon ;-/


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Caira said:


> I was just told how much we are about to pay for Summer's spay I just booked £ 250!!!! and that includes our 10% off as a part of puppy health club! What a rip off! but don't have much choice, do I :-/ I was expecting about £100 less than that,it's so much money :-( especially now, both kids birthday's are comming up and I'm also saving up for some small old car which I need ASAP, as my younger was was just accepted to a nursery for kids with ASD ( but it's almost an hour walk! ) I feel like I need to start robbing banks or I will end up eating grass soon ;-/


That does sound a lot - I would say £120 max
Is she having keyhole spay surgery??


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

tracey no, it's a regular surgery, I have no idea how they come up with these prices, apparently it's done by weight ;-/ I wonder if they think she's an elephant and not a dog.. I'm going for pre-op check on the 18th so I will yet again ask about the price as it just seem's ridiculous to me ;-/


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

£250 is way too much for a regular spay. Keyhole perhaps but the not the normal spay. Find another a vet to do it!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Clare guess what, I just managed to get the price down to £95!! I was looking at another Vet's clinic not far from us where they do regular spay for £90, so I was chatting to the receptionist and told her how overpriced our vet's quote was etc and they were happy to take us even if we are not registered with them, anyway, I rang our vets and told her what quote my hubby got from the nurse when he was there and that it just doesn't seems right as this other vet's ( which is an excellent vet's surgery) is offering it to us for £90, she told me that she will double check what is going on and ring me back..so she just got back to me and apparently there must have been some sort of mistake, that as a part of the puppy health plan and for her weight, it would be for £95 everything included (pre-op check, surgery,painkillers, two post op checks), she said maybe the nurse didn't realised Summer is under 10kg and part of the puppy plan, but I rang hubby and he said he told her so and she even weight Summer before giving him the quote So now I'm confused.. why would they quote £250 and then all of a sudden say it's actually £95? I really hope they were not just trying to rip us off, anyways, I'm glad it's so much cheaper,means I don't have to rob any bank quite yet


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well even if summer was over 10k it would only increase by £5-10, as it's the anaesthetic that costs according to weight - not the actual operation.
You've done the right thing questioning and comparing prices with an alternative vets. 
I wonder if they just "mis-quoted" you and when you came to pay it wouldn't be that much? 
Well at least your over the shock of it been £250!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't actually get why they charge it by weight. The drugs cost next to nothing! 

Could you imagine the uproar if we private health providers charged humans by weight? Ha!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I don't actually get why they charge it by weight. The drugs cost next to nothing!
> 
> Could you imagine the uproar if we private health providers charged humans by weight? Ha!


Bloody hell - I wouldn't be able to afford it lol! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Bloody hell - I wouldn't be able to afford it lol! X


Don't be daft! Your skinny in healthcare terms!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

peanut has her surgery booked for next Monday . I have been quoted £275 to £300 for normal surgery and £475 to £500 for keyhole.

She weights 7 kgs.

Are they taking the p?????? Should I go somewhere else or do you think this will create a problem further down the line? I like how they treat her 

Also, the vet told me there is not real advantage on doing key hole other than a very slightly faster recovery time and aesthetically a smaller scar. What are your thoughts? Anyone has gone for the keyhole one?

Thanks in advance.


----------

